# York, SC - Neutered 6-7 Mos. (M) Poss Special Need



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Another GSD in need from York County SC Animal Shelter:

IDA023015

Email from Shelter:

"It's the season for GSDs. I have one that is a neutered male about 6-7 months old. He has a problem standing up. The vet said that they don't know if it is neurological, spinal cord injury or what because they didn't x-ray it. She also said he didn't appear to be in any pain. He can stand briefly as I was back in kennel with him. He is very sweet and loving. If anyone can help me with him please contact me at 803-628-3190 or by email at [email protected]. <span style="color: #FF0000">* I have to have him out by Saturday at 12:30.
*</span>Thank you

Tracy Morgan
Adoption/Volunteer/Rescue Coordinator
York County Animal Shelter
713 Justice Blvd. / PO Box 120
York, SC 29745
803-628-3190


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

What a face! I hope someone can help.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

ADORABLE!


----------



## mmackey (Mar 30, 2008)

I am in LOVE!







If he was only closer..... My husband would never be able to say "no" to that face


----------



## kathryndhinkle (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh, poor baby...he is beautiful.

Kathryn


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Those eyes are just pleading help me.


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

I just love those ears! What a sweetie.


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

This week has been awful. I'm out of town at the canine rehabilitation course run by the Uni of Tennessee and whilst away had to deal with Duncan my Lab being diagnosed with a second type of Cancer, and had to have Niamh, the 21yr old I adopted 3 months ago euthanised after she suddenly decompensated and went into renal failure :-( 

I am not looking to adopt another pup at the moment, but if one of the NC/SC GSD rescues would step up I'd be happy to foster and rehab this guy.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm so sorry you're going through all that Spiritsmam! 

Something we've seen a fair amount in the shelters I work with is HBC dogs with a pelvic fracture. In that case, usually with some r&r they're all better. Hopefully it'll be something like that! I wonder how much it would be get an x-ray? It does sound like they at least have access to a vet clinic. I may try calling tomorrow to find out. Without more info it will be so hard for him to be rescued because you don't even know what kind of rescue you're reaching out for when it could be anything from regular healthy puppy with a minor injury to rehab home to special needs to hospice care. Usually those are different groups and different fosters. 

Poor baby! He's just adorable.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Could he be just scared? 
I rescued a couple of dogs that would not stand in the shelter, they were so scared. We had to carry them out of the building.
Gorgeous baby!


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

It is my understanding that the shelter has had offers to pay for an x-ray, but apparently they cannot do it. They took him to the vet on Saturday when he was picked up because he needed to be checked. I am told that Rescue will have to pull him and determine what needs to be done after that.


----------



## MollyM (Feb 4, 2004)

Bumping this pup back to the top! Look at those eyes!


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

Who can help in So. Carolina ?


----------



## mm1569 (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm too far, 4 hours away, and don't drive on Saturday because of the Jewish sabbath. We'd need someone to pull, someone to transport, and a rescue to sponsor. If we can get those things, we will take him. We've just finished a rehabber who is being transported on Saturday to Chicago and are getting a new foster, Buddy, the HW+ WGSD from a week ago.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Are you with Noble?


----------



## mm1569 (Jul 10, 2008)

Nope, I'm a GSD enthusiast with the French Bulldog Rescue Network! Working with New Beginnings on another dog but not an official volunteer with any SC GSD rescues yet. That will change soon, I am sure.


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

BUMP BUMP!!


----------



## bpierce (Aug 10, 2007)

I will be more than happy to take the dog in. I am not taking him as a part of Noble but have fostered with them. If I take him he would be mine.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

bpeirce, please let us know if you do adopt him! I really hope he gets out by tomorrow!


----------



## walton (Dec 16, 2003)

I called the Shelter at 11 am this morning and this pup was adopted by a Rescue. Gal didn't think it was german shepherd rescue but wasn't sure....he is safe! I had also contacted a rescue group in Lancaster on Michelle's(from Charleston SC) behalf who previously posted about this pup. (IMHO), when a dog is posted or someone expresses interest in pulling a dog(esp one with limited time), it would expedite things if that individual could contact shelter to check Status & advise the group....just a suggestion & then we could move on to the next one that needs Help
Thanks
Walton


----------



## alportbury (Aug 9, 2007)

it wasn't GSRA of Raleigh, but I am thrilled he is out. 
Andrea


----------



## bpierce (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: York, SC - Neutered 6-7 Mos. (M) Poss Special*

That is good news. I have lots of room and don't mind helping senior or disabled dogs since most of the time those are ones no one wants.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: York, SC - Neutered 6-7 Mos. (M) Poss Special*

This boy is out but does need to have surgery that will cost alot, so without help he will still not make it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: York, SC - Neutered 6-7 Mos. (M) Poss Special*

Did anyone get hold of IMOM.org?


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: York, SC - Neutered 6-7 Mos. (M) Poss Special*



> Originally Posted By: SpiritsmamThis week has been awful. I'm out of town at the canine rehabilitation course run by the Uni of Tennessee and whilst away had to deal with Duncan my Lab being diagnosed with a second type of Cancer, and had to have Niamh, the 21yr old I adopted 3 months ago euthanised after she suddenly decompensated and went into renal failure :-(
> 
> I am not looking to adopt another pup at the moment, but if one of the NC/SC GSD rescues would step up I'd be happy to foster and rehab this guy.


Joanne - I'm so sorry to hear about Duncan and Niamh! That's just awful. I don't know how you take on the cases that you do and have to turn around with losing them as you have. You are one heck of a strong woman. I just saw that you got this pup! Did you get a rescue to back you or did you do this out of the goodness of your own heart again?


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: York, SC - Neutered 6-7 Mos. (M) Poss Special*

Good news about the SC pup. Southern Cross GSD rescue has taken him on, and I am fostering him. I drove to SC today and have him back home with me in Raleigh. I have pictures that I'll put in the photos section. Moderators can you move this thread?


----------

